# Dream Betta drawing



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

so i had a dream last night and it was like a collaboration of daily events and this purdy betta. So i decided to draw it once i finished breakfast and heres what i came up with.


lol and yes that is an eye shadow pallet lol i find it blends better than pencil


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow thats beautiful!


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

thank you lol just messing around with it for a lil  it was fun to draw


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the pouty lips x3


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

lol thnx, its my first drawing of a betta so im kinda glad it didnt end up looking like a big color blob lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

rofl


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i love it :3 its really good drawing, since it didn't end up like a blob as most of mine do -.-" im impressed at most artwork XD


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

lol ah most of mine end up as blobs lol for some reason i draw better when im kinda sleepy , my moms like going all maternal on me and wants to frame it and stuff lol.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ROFL i do too! i draw better when im very sleepy......


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

lol i know right. i got first place in my schools art contest cuz i drew some flower background thing when i was all sleepy on pain killers after my wisdom teeth removall. so funny. i was just a lil scared when i put it on here for what people would say lol if it was bad or good .


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol, i made half a notebook full of sketches of pokemon.... they where AWESOME
but i lost the notebook


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cute! I like his lips too xD 

This is great! How old are you? :O


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> Cute! I like his lips too xD
> 
> This is great! How old are you? :O


 
lol i turned 19 this year. June 6th lol


----------

